# We're so HOT - How can we keep our MH cool?



## Sonesta

Bonjour everyone from sunny France,  

We are currently touring around France and are having an absolutely fantastic time and have visited some lovely and interesting places etc. However, we need your advice on how best we can keep our MH cool. 8O We are panting for breath and air at the moment (as are our 2 little dogs) and despite having our windscreen covered and every single and available 'orifice' wide open, our MH remains just like Percy Thrower's greenhouse and we are desperate to hear how other members manage to keep their MH's cool in red hot weather?

Whilst we were toruing around the Normandy area, the weather was very, very nice and most days were sunny with temps in the low 20's. Such pleasant and comfortable temperatures made sightseeing and walking about a complete joy and I personally prefer that kind of weather. However, we are now in the Dordogne area (aww it is so beautiful here) and we are experiencing a bit of a heatwave to say the least, with temps at around 37 degrees at the hottest part of the day! Phew!!!!!  To be honest we are both finding the heat quite unbearable and you only have to walk a short distance and you feel drained! We cannot seem to escape this heat though and whether we are sat inside or outside, there is no reprieve from the blistering temperatures. 

Unfortunately, we do not have air con in the habitation area, as it is not something we have ever really needed before. Generally, due to our work commitments, any foreign travel in our MH has been taken during the winter months and during our winter travels to Morocco, Portugal, Italy and Spain, we have never found the temperatures have ever been that high to warrant having air con fitted and just an open window or door is usually quite sufficient! However, now that we have experienced motorhoming in intense heat, we will definitely be looking into having an air con unit fitted for future foreign trips! I know we will need to stay on campsites with EHU in order to power an air con unit and I know it may limit the amount of wildcamping we can do - but I would happily do that if it meant we would feel more comfortable in the heat.

Anyway, despite our heat 'problem' we are enthralled with France as
there is just so much to see and do here and we just cannot get over how motorhome friendly everywhere is! It certainly makes you realise just how unfriendly the UK is in comparison! To be honest it is embarassing to see the difference between the reception motorhomers receive in the UK to most other European destinations and it must surely make any overseas motorhome visitors who come to visit us in the UK, wonder why we do not offer the same kind of welcome, service and facilities as most other European countries do?

I look forward to hearing your 'cooling' suggestions and I will tell you more about our trip upon our return.

Thanks for reading.

Au Revoir

Sue


----------



## NeilandDebs

*Cooling*

Good morning Sonesta

We travel far and wide on the main land including 6 months in Sicily last summer. We also try to wild camp as often as possible. We actually got rid of our aircon unit as we found that in the balance of how often we used it (twice) against how heavy it is to carry around it did not earn its place on the van. What we did do was get a stand alone fan and used it to push the air around. We now have a table top fan as it takes up less room.

Hope this helps

Neil


----------



## locovan

Sue its lovely to hear from you and Gilbert wondered how you were getting on.
I don't think any Motorhome is cool in the heat you described as that is hot so you have to live outside more and find shade.
My Parkhome gets very hot but here by the sea we get a breeze so when all the windows and doors are open its very nice.
Plus we have great insulation that in the summer we are cool and in the winter we are hot.
All I can see is you will have to have a lot of long cool drinks with a lot of Ice in and put Ice in the dogs bowl.
Have a great time


----------



## Rapide561

*Air con*

Sue

Having all the windows open etc is porbably adding to the problem as you are allowing warm air in!

First thing in the morning, open everything. Then as the sun comes up, close the internal blinds on the sunny side of the van, but leave the windows on the first opening to prevent very high temperatures between the blind and the window.

Roof vents open, interior roof blinds 90% closed, flyscrenn across for the other 10%

The windows on the shady side of the van can be open.

As the sun moves, alter your openings as it were!

I do have aircon fitted although it was more for Jenny's benefit than mine.

A couple of fans might help too.

Russell


----------



## JockandRita

Hi Sue, Gilbert, and the wee dugs.

Sorry to hear that things are a bit stifling, but with all the windows and roof vents open wide, unless there is a slight breeze, there's not a lot else you can do. But do close the blinds to about 80% with the fly screens to the remainder
We never used our habitation air con unit at all during our three week trip, and our internal temperature reading was 32 degrees at times.

Fill up your Fire Bucket, and sit out under the awning with either wrist submerged in the water. It's surprising how much cooler you will feel within a few minutes, and no, I am not joking. :wink: :wink: :wink: 

As they say, everything that you carry should serve more than one purpose. :lol: 

Have a great time despite the heatwave.

Best regards,

Jock & Rita.

P.S. Oh aye, and drink plenty of water.


----------



## Sonesta

Thanks Mavis, Neil, Jock & Russell for all your tips!  

We did think of buying a fan whilst we are here in France and we might go out today and buy one now that Neil has suggested this idea. I just hope the stores haven't ran out as even the locals are saying these temps are unusually high for this time of year!

We have been living outside Mavis but even with the awning out, sat in the shade with ice cold drinks from the fridge, it is still stifling as there is just no breeze! Ooh what I would give for a bit of wind right now lol! :lol: 

Seriously though, I'm not complaining folks and I know we are very lucky to be away enjoying ourselves but with all my blubber to keep me insulated I think I really do need to keep to my diet. I've been very good though and have stuck to my healthy eating plan and not given in to temptation once! 

Love n hugs

Sue xx


----------



## raynipper

Hi Sue.
The only thing is shade...!!! :idea: 
I know trees are at a premium in the Dordogne and every one will have a necklace of cars fanned out from them. You can see even a signpost in the supermarket car parks will have a few cars sheltering.

We used several campgrounds down there that had the protection of trees at every pitch. Bergerac and others. 

Might be obvious but It's the only way.

Ray.


----------



## CliveMott

Shade.

Get one of those water atomisers that garden shops sell for squirting spray about on plants. Just use water and spray above each others heads. The falling mist is quite cooling. Mind you it can turn into a water fight!!

C.


----------



## raynipper

Just another thought Sue.
On the north side of the river at Bergerac and Lalinde either side of the towns are shady spots along the river bank.
These are often occupied by motorhomes and as I remember one is classed as an 'air'.

But of course these spots are at a premium and will be quickly filled as soon as one is vacated. There are various small lanes down to the river banks all along the Dordogne. 

Ray.


----------



## BwB

And don't forget about the cooling effect of evaporation. Wet towels hung across doorways. Damping down the awning (if material allows). damp t-shirt with breeze or fan on can get quit chilly. Etc. Etc.

And when it just gets too much to bear...head for the hills for a few days.


----------



## Jodi1

I've no idea if this works or not, but I have heard that if you have a fan blowing across a bowl of water, this has a more cooling effect. If you get a fan and try this, let us know.


----------



## locovan

BwB said:


> And don't forget about the cooling effect of evaporation. Wet towels hung across doorways. Damping down the awning (if material allows). damp t-shirt with breeze or fan on can get quit chilly. Etc. Etc.
> 
> And when it just gets too much to bear...head for the hills for a few days.


 :wink:  Sue start a wet T shirt fight with Gil that sounds good


----------



## erneboy

Head for the hills would be my recommendation. During July a few years ago we were being cooked in France so we made our way up into the Alps, it was lovely and a fair bit cooler, Alan.


----------



## SorC

We used to be 'Tuggers' with a Shogun towing a double axle caravan betwen France, Spain (for winter sun), Portugal and England (summer). When we bought the caravan we were talked into having an airconditioner fitted. That was a very big waste of money in 4 years we used it only once in earnest while at Cordoba in temperatures of 36C . When we moved to our current Hymer we had a 'Fantasitic Vent' fitted by Hymer UK it runs off the liesure battery the vent opens and closes automatically at an adjustable pre-set temperature it has a rain sensor that will close the vent should it rain and with 3 speed settings it will either suck air in or blow out also useful for extracting cooking fumes. With the blinds up and a silver screen over the windscreen we have left the Hymer on hot days in Spain/Portugal and returned to a very pleasantly cool environment. Similar vants are available from the likes of Omnistor. In our experience habitation airconditioners are a waste of money and as you say can only be used on electric hook up. As a dig owner and lover of dogs they should not be left in motorhomes on the hottest of days though.
http://www.fantasticvent.com/products/products.html


----------



## julie798

*air*

Hi

Keeping shutters or blinds over anywhere that light comes in during daylight hours is good, then at night open every window etc, a bowl of ice in front of a fan circulates cold and if you have long hair, don't dry it after washing, pin it up wet, amazing how cool that will keep you, and obviously wear light colored clothes and park in as much shade as you can, failing that make friends with some people who will want to invite you in to thier lovely cool home :lol: 
Enjoy !


----------



## inkey-2008

If you can cover the windows on the outside of the van on the sunny side, also if you have a large rooof light cover that as well.

If you look around all the houses will have the uotside shutters closed. It stops the windows acting as a green house. Thus keeping the inside cooler. 

Andy


----------



## DABurleigh

Sue,

The ideal solution, as Clive has pointed out, is shade. This is why many favoured Mediterranean long-stay sites have poles and cloth covering for the pitches.

The next best solution is to move; head for coastal sea breezes or the hills.

Beyond that, I am convinced you are into mitigation, not solutions. I have roof aircon; it indeed can get the humidity down where EHU is available and where the noise on a still, sultry day - when you can hear a pin drop and everyone is sitting wilting - is acceptable to neighbouring campers. However, it struggles to get the temperature per se down even in a compact panel when the the solar loading on the van is high. 

Russell has given good physics-based advice for managing windows and blinds. We do similarly in the van and at home.

The one trick I have found to keep me sane in these conditions is to use an Endless Breeze fan. Not cheap, but I imported 3 via a US internet purchase to undercut UK supplier prices. It isn't silent (same motor as in many skylight fans) but it is thin, easy to store, and shifts a lot of air at insignificant currents.

Dave


----------



## Chascass

We have a 12" fan in the roof, what is the most effective setting in hot weather, sucking air in or extracting it.

Charlie


----------



## xgx

This only works for people not dogs...
keep a wet flannel handy and wipe over all exposed flesh... repeat as necessary

...do it in front of a fan and you'll be shivering :wink:


----------



## Wupert

Sonesta said:


> Bonjour everyone from sunny France,
> 
> Au Revoir
> 
> Sue


Had the very same problem last year.

We just moved west to the cool of Atlantic coastal areas

'tis the beauty of having a mobile home

Dont know if this helps or not.

Cool Wups (The Gower)


----------



## DABurleigh

Chascass said:


> We have a 12" fan in the roof, what is the most effective setting in hot weather, sucking air in or extracting it.
> 
> Charlie


Charlie,

That is solely down to which way around is the temperature difference either side of the fan. Once you have heat build up in the van, then extract. Intriguingly, however, this is only because the temperature of the air inside the van is layered. If it were even, it wouldn't matter! From experience you do run extra risks with extracting air from the loo at high fan speeds - you will regret overpowering the SOG fan ....... :roll:

Dave


----------



## CliveMott

"wet T shirt fight ".
I,l bring the camera!

C.


----------



## locovan

CliveMott said:


> "wet T shirt fight ".
> I,l bring the camera!
> 
> C.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Watch that blood preasure though :roll:


----------



## SpeedyDux

*Fans fans fans!*

Hi Sonesta,

We had hot weather (mid-30s C) in Italy last summer. The steel bodywork of the Westy got sizzling hot, even though we were on quite a shady pitch - shady for part of the day, anyway. The compressor fridge seemed to be right at the limit of its performance and the beers only just got cool enough … phew.

The canvas-sided elevating roof was marvellous for ventilating and cooling the van, when there was any breeze. Having a fan made a huge difference.

The 230 volt "Fridgemaster" oscillating mini tower fan we brought along worked really well to keep us cool and allowed us to sleep well at night. We bought this one from Sainsbury's:

http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/sol/sho...dgemaster_mini_tower_fan.html?hnav=4294966214

The first one we bought was noisy, so we exchanged it before our trip. The second one is almost silent (on low setting) and is excellent. The timer facility allowed it to be left running when we went to bed. It is so lightweight and compact. I thoroughly recommend this fan. Every MH ought to have one for really hot weather.

We also tried this 12 volt fan:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/O2-COOL-operated-INCLUDED-batteries-included/dp/B00180O3JU

The ability to run on 12 volts (or 8 "D" rechargeable batteries) should make it more suitable for camping without EHU, but it is much noisier and I could not get to sleep with it running, so it was replaced by the very quiet Fridgemaster mini tower fan.

Hope this helps.

SD


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We got a evaporative air con a couple of years ago for home, and it's gets plenty of use, I don't know if a smaller version is available or even 12v, but our 240v only uses 100watts, it just needs to be kept topped up with water to work at its best.


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.
The answers staring everybody in the face.

Go to the nearest bar that has air con. find a comfortable seat, drink lots of fluids :wink: all day and when you get back to your van you will just fall asleep :lol: .

All the money you have saved not having air con can be utilised, or you could spend the money on something else to make you cool like?.

Oh yes air con, now why didn't I think of that Doh!.

Best bit of kit we have, like a lot of things you never want it until you want it, and now you want it. and ours was less than £150.00 fitted (by me) bought a few years ago from B&Q as a domestic free standing air con unit which I built into a cupboard, it is even remote controlled so you can operate it while you are tucked up in bed against the cold!.

It gets cool enough to stop ice cream melting in the van if you want, can only use it on EHU though.

Just remembered if you click on the world wide web button thingy at the bottom of my post, it will to take you to my blog, the last two pictures just show where I fitted it.
It is under where the chrome pole is on the kitchen work top, it looks like it came with the van from new as a standard fitting. (If you click the picture it should make it bigger and easier to see)


----------



## bonnieboo

Endless breeze 12v fan, expensive but well worth the money.
We have a solar panel fitted and we have the fan on most of the day when we are in the MH 
Also, as stated here before, close the blinds on the part where the sun is shinning, then open them when the sun has moved from that spot.

Jakki


----------



## C7KEN

Keeping cool in the sun is something that is very important to us living here in Spain. So my solution is this. A Fiamma turbo fan in the roof vent above the bed. Works brilliantly, has low consumption but at full speed is a little noisy. Most of the time this fan is set to suck air in therefore it is blowing air on us laid in bed and it cools us. When son was racing I had one in the last van that he stood under after a race and I sprayed water on him from a spray bottle worked even better. However if its really hot and I cant get to sleep because of the heat I run the habitation aircon powered by the invertor drawing from 3 leisure batteries total over 300amp. But so as not to flatten the batteries I run the engine so the Sterling Bat 2 Bat charger can pour charge back into the batteries and at the same time I help it out with running the engine driven aircon. This is only necessary for 10 mins then the van is lovely and cool so its off to bed with only the turbo fan running. Putting out the awning to shade the sunny side (the habitation door side) also makes a difference both to the temp in the van and also helps our fridge to cool better. The info given by Russel regarding blinds is the only other thing we do


----------



## Mrplodd

Stick some tinfoil on the outside of the "sunny side" windows and open the window right up, you get the advantage of an open window (slight breeze if you are lucky) but no solar gain through the glazing !!

I have made up some shades out of the stuf you stick behind radiators at home, velcro-ed onto the windows they work very well.

However if the ambient temperature is very high this will not make that much difference. In such conditions about the only option is air-con. Yes I do have it, and yes I agree with most on here that you dont use it that much, and yes its heavy, and yes its can be noisy, and yes its expensive (unless it was fitted by a previous owner like mine was) BUT when you do use use/need it when its very hot " ah bliss!!"


----------



## Hezbez

Stock up on some of the 'magicool' type sprays (you can get them for £1 in some high street stores).
Keep them in the fridge and spray each other at regular intervals. Particularly cooling if sprayed on the neck. 

Can also be amusing playing at catching each other unawares with a cold spray on certain body parts  :lol: 

And eat lots of ice lollies!


----------



## Dinks123

If your home has removable carpets.....roll them up and put them away....!


----------



## coppo

We have an evaporative air con unit fitted to the roof, can either extract or blow in. I know some on here say they are useless but after our recent trip to Germany with MHF i have to disagree. Caroline says she wouldnt have managed without it and was often found laying on the bed with it blowing cool air on her. It works off 12v too so with our solar panels up top there's no draw on the batteries.

Its a little noisy though but when its boiling you are not really bothered about that.

Paul.


----------



## suffolkian

Kev_n_Liz said:


> We got a evaporative air con a couple of years ago for home, and it's gets plenty of use, I don't know if a smaller version is available or even 12v, but our 240v only uses 100watts, it just needs to be kept topped up with water to work at its best.


This type of cooling will greatly increase the humidity and will cause almost as much discomfort as the heat does.


----------



## LittleGreyCat

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> The answers staring everybody in the face.
> 
> Go to the nearest bar that has air con. find a comfortable seat, drink lots of fluids :wink: all day and when you get back to your van you will just fall asleep :lol: .
> 
> <snip>


This has my vote as well.
During the heat of the day find somewhere cool to go with the dogs, then ventilate and cool the unit down in the evening.

We had similar problems years ago when camping with Eurocamp near Saumur.
We spent the middle of each day in Carrefour or in one of the many wine caves having guided tours.

Shopping centres, bars, restaurants - there must be loads of places which are cooled during the day.

My lady wife is very sensitive to the heat so we try to avoid going anywhere hot.
Our Hymer came with cab aircon (always on in the summer and a godsend) and a roof mounted habitation aircon unit which I have tried a couple of times at home but which we have never used in anger.

However should we be hit by a real heatwave (and it is getting quite warm at the moment) my emergency plan is to retire to the camper on the front drive and wind up the air conditioning to max.

I would buy a B&Q or Homebase airconditioning unit for home, but my financial advisor is not in favour of expenditure on things which are only used once or twice every three or four years.

On the subject of alternative cooling methods - we have a gas fridge which works very well - could you modify the cooling unit from one of these to provide cool air? The waste heat is dumped outside.

Also, we have a 12v camping cool box with a metal plate which can either heat up or cool down depending on how the current flows (still seems like arcane magic to me). Could this technology be used to provide at least some cooling?

Both methods should be better than fans alone, are suitable for 12V or gas supplies found in campers, and don't involve noisy compressors.

Cheers

LGC


----------



## DABurleigh

suffolkian said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> 
> We got a evaporative air con a couple of years ago for home, and it's gets plenty of use, I don't know if a smaller version is available or even 12v, but our 240v only uses 100watts, it just needs to be kept topped up with water to work at its best.
> 
> 
> 
> This type of cooling will greatly increase the humidity and will cause almost as much discomfort as the heat does.
Click to expand...

I did come across an evaporative rooftop unit with a heat exchanger. I believe this is an excellent compromise since it SHOULD be lowish 12V current but DOESN'T increase the humidity (equally it doesn't reduce it ...). However, the spec was still highish current, which I couldn't understand nor could they explain why it was so high when the only thing powered was a fan.

Dave


----------



## LisaB

Hi Sue

Ooooooh very envious, I'd rather be hot on my hols then at home lol.

As Russell says 90/10% split on the roof blinds etc, also we buy the aerosal canned water from the toiletries bit of the french supermarkets, Evian and own brand and keep them in the fridge, the dog loves a squirt too.


Enjoy.........................
Lisa


----------



## zulurita

We long for hot weather and then when it comes we are longing to get out of it, lol

Glad you are enjoying France Sue, it is great. We are having a change this year and are currently in the scorching heat along the Mosel in Germany.

We try to find shade where we can and play the blind game adjusting as the sun moves.

We go from watery to watery places in the heat so we can give Jabulile a dip as and when required.

As for us, apart from the blinds we also have the silver screens on as well as the internal cab screens and curtains across the cab. 

We also have a fan for when we are on electric (must try putting a bowl of water in front).

However if you can head for the hills.


----------



## Antonia

*Cool*

Hi Folks

We have an old van, see pic, with an old aircon on the roof. We use it every summer as we tour Spain, last year at one point it got up to 40Deg C. We also use aires and wildcamp, here there is a problem.
We have just installed a Fiamma turbo vent and excellent it is. I have found the following advice useful.
1) Stop under trees, as has been said, their transpiration cools the 
van and shades it. Good also if hailing !
2) Awning out on the sun side if possible.
3) Windows on sun side closed with silverscreens, shade side only 
fly screens. Best to put silver screens on the OUTSIDE if you can.
Hombase sell rolls of the stuff to go behind radiators.
3) Two 2litre bottles of water, frozen stood in front of a fan, ideal if 
you can get them. Or freeze blocks frozen in the fridge otherwise.
4) Cool box full of ice ( you can buy it by the bag) the box threaded 
with plastic pipe, one end connected to an old computer fan. 
Works great for over 4 hours.
5) Space blanket ( from camping stores 8x4) draped over the sun 
side, but a little noisy in the breeze.
6) Wet blankets hung up on the sunside
7) Spray your self with a fine mist of water helps, as has been said. 
Most importantly it reduces dehydration due to sweating. This 
can be a real danger with older folk and our furry friends.

Here comes the sun !

Antonia


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

suffolkian said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> 
> We got a evaporative air con a couple of years ago for home, and it's gets plenty of use, I don't know if a smaller version is available or even 12v, but our 240v only uses 100watts, it just needs to be kept topped up with water to work at its best.
> 
> 
> 
> This type of cooling will greatly increase the humidity and will cause almost as much discomfort as the heat does.
Click to expand...

Got ours on in the lounge right now, and it's not humid in here, just cool.

Can't speak for one in a MH though, the instructions say to have it drawing air from an open window.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

*Re: Cool*



Antonia said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> We have an old van, see pic, with an old aircon on the roof. We use it every summer as we tour Spain, last year at one point it got up to 40Deg C. We also use aires and wildcamp, here there is a problem.
> We have just installed a Fiamma turbo vent and excellent it is. I have found the following advice useful.
> 1) Stop under trees, as has been said, their transpiration cools the
> van and shades it. Good also if hailing !
> 2) Awning out on the sun side if possible.
> 3) Windows on sun side closed with silverscreens, shade side only
> fly screens. Best to put silver screens on the OUTSIDE if you can.
> Hombase sell rolls of the stuff to go behind radiators.
> 3) Two 2litre bottles of water, frozen stood in front of a fan, ideal if
> you can get them. Or freeze blocks frozen in the fridge otherwise.
> 4) Cool box full of ice ( you can buy it by the bag) the box threaded
> with plastic pipe, one end connected to an old computer fan.
> Works great for over 4 hours.
> 5) Space blanket ( from camping stores 8x4) draped over the sun
> side, but a little noisy in the breeze.
> 6) Wet blankets hung up on the sunside
> 7) Spray your self with a fine mist of water helps, as has been said.
> Most importantly it reduces dehydration due to sweating. This
> can be a real danger with older folk and our furry friends.
> 
> Here comes the sun !
> 
> Antonia


I am neither old nor furry, I'm 60 and have a beard though :lol: :lol: :lol:

If you Google "diy 12 volt evaporative cooler" you get some interesting ideas


----------



## ianhibs

I don't know exactly where you are but, if you're near to it, go to the aire at St Vincent en Cosse where you can park under the walnut trees and follow some of the excellent advice given on here. It's on grass and is about 100 yards from the Dordogne. Walk down to the river and you will find that:-

(a) it's shady.

(b) it's shallow on your side so the dogs can join you in a paddle although I'd recommend sitting in the river if is that hot.

Ian

PS On aires like this and with other vans around we sleep with the windows wide open but that's just us.


----------



## mandyandandy

We had one of these fitted as standard in our van above the bed,

Its brilliant when you come back from a hot day, or burn the toast.

There are a few different ones ours is the standard I believe, we have 80w solar that keeps it running and 2 batteries, had it on most of the day both Saturday and Sunday this weekend and didn't touch the batteries at all.

http://tinyurl.com/fiamma-turbo

Mandy


----------



## HeatherChloe

xgx said:


> This only works for people not dogs...
> keep a wet flannel handy and wipe over all exposed flesh... repeat as necessary
> 
> ...do it in front of a fan and you'll be shivering :wink:


Dogs can get a cold shower or a swim in the river.


----------



## HeatherChloe

LittleGreyCat said:


> However should we be hit by a real heatwave (and it is getting quite warm at the moment) my emergency plan is to retire to the camper on the front drive and wind up the air conditioning to max.


Check into an air conditioned hotel for a night. ;-)


----------



## Sonesta

Just want to say thank you all for your very helpful replies and some of your tips have been invaluable. We went out and bought a fan as suggested and it has been an absolute godsend and we have now moved to Camping Maisonneuve at Vallee Du Ceou in Castelnaud La Chapelle. It's a beautiful, tranquil campsite in a valley with a swimming pool and you can also swim in the river that runs through the campsite but most importantly, there is plenty of trees around for some much wanted and appreciated shade! 

Last night we sat and watched the most spectacular thunderstorm from underneath our awning and the flashes of lightening echoed by the most angry thunder claps were more entertaining than any bonfire display and everyone was sat outside making joyous sounds of oohs and aahs as they stared in awe at the nightsky! The noise from the rain was deafening as it hit the awning and motorhome roof and we really pitied the young families further up the field who were holidaying under canvas but by the morning the sun was shining again and you would never have believed there had been such a bad storm the night before.

Anyway, thanks again everyone, you're all stars!

Sue


----------



## wobby

We have a home in the Dordogne and one of the ways we have found to keep the van cool is, pop down to the local Builders Merchant "Bricomart" and buy a few meters of the foil loft insulation, (its a sandwich of 2 layers of foil with bubble pack in between) and is sold from a roll. Use it above the blinds on the roof lights and if possible across the windscreen. We also use it to cover the outside of any open window to shield them from the sun, holding it into place with a bungee. We have been doing this now for several years and it works very well. 

Wobby


----------



## Sonesta

Oh Wobby how I envy you ...... a home in the Dordogne how wonderful. Have only been in the area a few days but already I am smitten as it is so beautiful here. 

I have enjoyed all the places we have visited but so far the Dordogne has to be my favourite as it is so pretty and today we are taking a drive into Sarlat which we are both looking forward to very much.

Right must dash as we've got places to go and things to do LOL.

Sue


----------



## icer

Hi

When it is really hot at night I use a 12" computer fan plugged into the cigar socket. Held in place by a bungee it moves the air over the bed and barely a whisper.

Sunnyside windows are covered on the outside with car silver screens held in place with ties.

I have just made and will know in a few days time whether it works a screen for the rooflight. I used 4 pieces of wood that slot together and hold up another silver screen, the theory is that it will deflect/reflect the suns rays and allow air in. This is of course assuming that it is cooler outside.

A few years ago we were travelling toward agen a blisteringly hot day 40C+ with cab aircon working overtime, when we saw some lovely trees with fantastic shade and people sitting around. We stopped opened the door and windows and let all the heat in! Duh

Ian


----------

